# Half a buck



## jrsfish (May 21, 2004)

Just saw a huge buck tonite behind hopkins airport,he only had antlers on one side,5 huge points,isnt this unusual this time of year? If he lost it in a fight, I would have liked to see the winner!


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

I seen a buck with a half a rack already 2 when I was hunting in my tree stand


----------



## gilliesGirl (Sep 21, 2010)

i saw one this year too


----------



## anglermama (Mar 12, 2010)

I saw one as well...came under my stand and saw that on the other side was a spike?!?!? One side just didn't develope I guess! Shame too because that full side was NICE!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Half rack bucks are not unusual at all. although larger bucks with one missing are less common. They can lose them while they are still growing prior to hardening in late summer or they can get them broken during sparring/fighting. I see a few half racks every year but most are smaller mass antlers.


----------

